# Slingshot of The Month - JAN 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

​
*Slingshot of the month for Jan 2012*

Chepo69 - Silhouette1516.85%Hrawk - Ice Ergo88.99%Dayhiker - Toober77.87%Riverman - Boardcut55.62%ssssSnake - Antler with Natural-Edge Maple Burl11.12%Riverman - Christmas comes "Naturally"55.62%Wingshooter - Walnut Recurve1516.85%Shawnr5 - Birch Ply with Bubinga Chalice44.49%ssssSnake - Lathe Turned SS11.12%Chaneke-Josh - "The Chamuca"1820.22%Hrawk - Green Dragon55.62%Henry in Panama - Mahogany Natural33.37%ssssSnake - Curly Hawaiian Koa22.25%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The time has come the walrus said!

Time to vote on what you believe is the best slingshot of the month for Jan 2012, based on submissions in Dec 2011 !!!

Check out the nominations HERE before voting.

*DO NOT CLICK VIEW RESULTS (NULL VOTE) - you will forfeit your vote!*


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Done as a dogs dinner!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh dung.
I acciedently pressed the button next to the vote button.








Buggerrrr


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

the one i chose is tied for second!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I have voted, have you !?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

may the best ss win, and the rest know they are still winners


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

voted


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Would it be possible to attach a thumbnail next to each of the candidates on the vote list?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Would it be possible to attach a thumbnail next to each of the candidates on the vote list?


No sorry, the software does not have that feature.

I recommend reading the nominations thread before voting.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

"As they pull around into the back straight, Chepo takes the lead by a nose with 7 votes, Wingshooter and Chaneke-Josh neck and neck for second place . . . It's all on folks, still half a race to go, it's anybody's game "


----------



## Tootall (Jun 16, 2011)

If this month is any indicator, the 2012 SSOY competition will be killer!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

voted


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Placed my bet!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I am doubly happy!

My nominee is tapping the vote, and "Silhouette" is defended as a cat on her back lol!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

250 members have been on-line today and we are only at 72 votes.

I guess some people just don't care.

A big thanks to all those who took the 5 seconds to vote!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Come on vote people!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The chamuca get my vote


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Already voted. It looks strange to me the low participation.....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

was there an email sent out at all to remind people to vote ? last month there was .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was planning on it but that is beyond my capabilities and Aaron has been pretty busy this week.

I kinda thought the BIG BOLD HEADING at the top of the screen would be enough for most people.

267 Members on-line in the last 24 hours, 89 votes. I wonder what would have happened if I put "Free Stuff" in the title . . .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I was planning on it but that is beyond my capabilities and Aaron has been pretty busy this week.
> 
> I kinda thought the BIG BOLD HEADING at the top of the screen would be enough for most people.
> 
> 267 Members on-line in the last 24 hours, 89 votes. I wonder what would have happened if I put "Free Stuff" in the title . . .


thats a shame. free stuff makes it seem as if that is the only reason that people come onto the site. i frown on those who dont vote .


----------

